
Ask HN: How do I find a few customers for validating a niche product? - thisisxavier
YC teaches that startups should find a few customers in real life that really love your product. My ideal customer is someone who travels somewhat frequently overseas for business.<p>How&#x2F;where can I find said people since I don&#x27;t know anyone personally who would fit that profile?
======
jascii
Go to your nearest airport and start talking to people?

I'm curious how you arrived at your idea if you don't know people who would
actually use it.

